# Tesla shares all of its patented technology



## CHARGED EVs Magazine (Nov 14, 2011)

Tesla shares all of its patented technology... Newswire >


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

It will be interesting to see the implications of this.


----------

